# Abdominal pain following c-section



## origin

Hi ladies
I had my c-section 4 weeks ago and was recovering well but then this week I've started to get pain on my right side low down. My scar has healed well - this is internal discomofrt. it's making me walk bent and I feel like i did just after I had surgery again. It's really getting me down. i've not rang Mw about it yet as I felt a bit better this morning but it's come on again. i feel v. gassy and my bowels haven't returned totally back to normal. has anyone else had this and been ok? it's getting me down. I know so many women who have had c-sections and r fine, so why do i seem to be not recovering well. it's making ti hard to care for my little one.
so fed up - any advice???


----------



## sb786

After 4-5 wks of my c section i had similar pain too. I waited for it to go as on days it felt better however after waiting for 5 days i went to my GP and after checking me out he said it was probably some gas trapped in the bowels. it took another week or so to get better but i think it wasn't just gas, probably was the bowels and my insides returning back to normal after the op. My advice if its very painful or you have other symptoms and to be on the safe side please go see a doctor but i think it will probably sort it self out soon. x


----------



## wigglesnemoe

i had the same pain around 4 weeks later it was one of the internal stitches pinching

xx


----------



## origin

I hope this is it? did both your pain just subside. it feels like i have a stich like u get when you've been running - but can be v. painful at times. 

anyone else?


----------



## Haych86

I also had very similar pain along with loosing blood clots. I was told this was all normal and part of the healing but if you are worried I would get checked out just to make sure. Also alot of mine was down to doing too much and not resting for 6 weeks like they tell you to.


----------



## starlove123

I agree with the poster above - mine I'm sure was down to doing too much. But it's bollocks trying to tell a new mum to put their feet up I think - there's always so much to do!! My pain was like tearing and ripping of my insides and I could barely move my legs or sit up etc. It did improve as quick as it arrived with me though. 

I'm 9 weeks after surgery now and I still get the odd twinge and strange unexpected pain now and then. I bled for 7 long weeks and I still don't feel right down there, but the GP has given me the all clear. I guess we've just had traumatic surgery and our body heals in strange and painful ways.

Always best to check you've not got a water infection though.


----------

